# Help with mac temperatures



## alpha22 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a white macbook and decided to have xp on it via bootcamp. I like to play the occasional non graphics intensive game and put real temp on it so I could monitor how hot it was. Now the main problem was that, before I was using core temp and because the tj max was different, core temps using real temp are 15 degrees lower, ie. core temp says 55, real temp says 40degrees Celsius. 

Normally this wouldn't be an issue seeing as having my macbook actually run cooler is always good but when I use istat pro on my mac, temperatures are completely different. The same can be said for almost all temperature monitors for Osx. For example core temps under a load would be 50degrees Celsius using real temp on xp where as in Osx I get 60+. 

So my main concern is which is right? Or could it be that real temp and other temperature monitoring software are not accurate on a bootcamp machine.  

Also if it would help my macbook is the white one, with an intel core 2 duo p7350.

Lastly I apologize if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## vega22 (Jul 9, 2009)

it is more of a cooling issue but n/m

what do they read your tj as? it should be 90c iirc.

use everest as you can set your tj with that and you know its right then.


----------



## alpha22 (Jul 9, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> it is more of a cooling issue but n/m
> 
> what do they read your tj as? it should be 90c iirc.
> 
> use everest as you can set your tj with that and you know its right then.



Using real temp the tj is set as 90c (by default) and if I changed the tj max on core temp (set as 105c default) the temperatures would be the same as they both read the same delta to tjmax, but what I want to know is why do temperature monitors for the Mac osx report much higher temperatures. Are they using a higher tjmax or do they have a completely different way of getting temperature readings?


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 9, 2009)

its probably because os x would hav a lower fan speed set as default


----------



## alpha22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Alright so I downloaded everest and by default it gives me core temperatures that would signify a tjmax of 105c but when I lowered the tjmax to 90c it gave me temperatures exactly the same as real temp. But here is where the problem occurs with a tjmax of 90c which is what the intel site says the CPU and CPU diode temps are significantly hotter, which shouldn't be possible?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2009)

alpha22 said:


> Alright so I downloaded everest and by default it gives me core temperatures that would signify a tjmax of 105c but when I lowered the tjmax to 90c it gave me temperatures exactly the same as real temp. But here is where the problem occurs with a tjmax of 90c which is what the intel site says the CPU and CPU diode temps are significantly hotter, which shouldn't be possible?



There isn't really a reliable configuration when you run around guesstimating temperature settings like this. You need a REAL thermometer to measure actual temperatures. You will only end up seeing "what you want to see".

The hardware has built in sensors and will react accordingly to temperatures, so there really isn't a need to worry about them unless you're blatently overheating it.

Also note, 80C is an acceptable operating temperature for Laptop CPU's.


----------

